# Epic Jan 31!



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Some friends and I went out to Navarre yesterday. We started around 1pm and fished til 10pm. The first 2 hours were slow but it picked up nicely after that. We were using peeled shrimp...a good number of drum were released due to FULL coolers! Here's the kept fish...

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Drum beat down !! Awesome job


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome! Glad to see someone caught some yesterday


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Epic Crap!! That's a mess of drums


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice mess of red and black


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang son...that was a haul!!! Good job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Y'all went to work on them ! Very nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep that was "Epic" !:notworthy:


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Some friends and I went out to Navarre yesterday. We started around 1pm and fished til 10pm. The first 2 hours were slow but it picked up nicely after that. We were using peeled shrimp...a good number of drum were released due to FULL coolers! Here's the kept fish...
> 
> *Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


that`s a nice pile of fish right there, well done. I was out fishing a little off of dauphin island that day, but got absolutely skunked, not even a bite. Hard to believe.

I was wondering why people use peeled shrimp... to me that just sounds retarded. Next thing will be marinating in a vinaigrette or something, but hey, it clearly works. Any ideas as to why? It just doesn`t make sense to me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A peeled shrimp puts off a nice aroma...I guess. I don't have a good answer for you. My grandpa taught me to peel my shrimp and it's worked ever since. Live shrimp, I leave alive. Dead shrimp, I'm peeling them. A peeled shrimp is so much easier to thread onto a hook too.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

PompStomp said:


> Are those (5) Red Snappers and (4) Black Snappers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the taste of dried bait on my food. I keep the beer in the same cooler as the fish too. Nothin like yummy fish-slime beer...


The longer, bronze colored ones are redfish. The ones in the middle are black drum.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------

